# Buying shares for kids/children/daughter



## bonkerrs (17 March 2009)

Hi all,

I've read posts about this subject quite a while back (about buying shares for the kids). I just tried to finds those topics but have had no luck.

Anyway, I just wanted to know how others have done this. Did you just buy the shares as if it was for yourself or did you buy it with your kid's name (how do you do this?)?

This will be a buy and hold - for many years, my daughter is 3yo and it is for her 25th present.


----------



## Knobby22 (17 March 2009)

I wouldn't buy shares for little children.

Wait till she is 14 and buy some shares then with her involved. Then she will learn.

Also there are many tax implications.


----------



## bonkerrs (17 March 2009)

Knobby22 said:


> Also there are many tax implications.




Tax implications - for my daughter when she goes to sell the shares?


----------



## Julia (17 March 2009)

You need to seek advice on this:



> A shareholder relationship with any company is essentially contractual in nature. Minors (children under 18) cannot be bound contractually. Shareholders may therefore consider it is more appropriate that the shares are held by an adult on behalf of the child. For example, the holding can be designated 'Mr John M Smith ((Miss Elizabeth Smith Account)'. There are other factors to be considered when investing on behalf of a child and we recommend you seek further advice from your accountant or financial adviser.


----------



## beamstas (17 March 2009)

It is my understanding children cannot be bound by a contract, i believe this is why they cannot buy shares

My advice: Look into setting up a trust


----------



## wonderrman (18 March 2009)

Yes you won't able to set up the account in her name exactly. You can set up a minors account were you hold the account on behalf of your daughter. Your obviously buying for the long term (20+ yrs), so you would think that you should have made a bit of money by then. Look to set up a trust were the control passes over to her when she turns 25. It is quite simply really .... http://lawcentral.com.au/. Make sure you attach the trust deed to the application form. It is probably a good idea to check with an accountant to make sure everything is done right though.


----------



## bonkerrs (18 March 2009)

Thanks wonderman for the advice!


----------



## damien275x (25 March 2009)

Haha. Don't do it. They'll grow up and expect to pull out a good 8-10k for their first car soon as they turn 18. 
And you won't be able to stop them. 

Or maybe all my friends are just greedy.
Either way.. they've all wasted money that was carefully invested on a car that will only depreciate in value over time. WASTE.


----------



## Stormin_Norman (25 March 2009)

family trust?

speak to a good small/mid sized accountant about it. might cost u a grand to set up (bit more then doing it yourself) but itd be worth it.

might be able to do some nice taxation things with it too.


----------



## bonkerrs (25 March 2009)

damien275x said:


> Haha. Don't do it. They'll grow up and expect to pull out a good 8-10k for their first car soon as they turn 18.
> And you won't be able to stop them.
> 
> Or maybe all my friends are just greedy.
> Either way.. they've all wasted money that was carefully invested on a car that will only depreciate in value over time. WASTE.



What they don't know they can't spend 
If all works to plan it will be a surprise 25th birthday present. But that's so far away, I might see a nice 1969 red Camero before that time :


----------



## Tano (7 November 2014)

*Buying shares for kids*

Hi
I have created an online trading account for my 6 year old daughter (myself as the trustee) and i wish to invest 20k initially and about 2-3k per year for her future (10 year period). Im not getting much of a return in the bank and i dont want to pay 66% tax when the interest income > $466 year.

I was thinking of buying into 4 ETF's initally (set and forget - aggressive growth strategy) 
Aus Shares : 50% - VAS - Vanguard Australian Shares Fund 
Global  20% - IOO - iShares Global 100 Fund 
Emerging Markets :10% -  :        IEM - iShares MSCI Emerging Markets Fund 
Bonds :20%  -    IAF - iShares UBS Composite Bond Fund 

The problem is i dont want to be out of pocket with large tax consequences each year.  Hopefully the divendends will be fully franked but do ETF funds send you a yearly tax bill when they buy/sell and have to pay CGT? If so would it be better to invest in LIC's instead and which would you recommend?

Also, would i incur CGT when they transfer from my name (in trustee) to my daughter when she turns 18?

Thanks


----------



## Wysiwyg (7 November 2014)

*Re: Buying shares for kids*



Tano said:


> Hi
> Aus Shares : 50% - VAS - Vanguard Australian Shares Fund
> 
> The problem is i dont want to be out of pocket with large tax consequences each year.  Hopefully the divendends will be fully franked but do ETF funds send you a yearly tax bill when they buy/sell and have to pay CGT?



Well VAS aren't fully franked (58% franked) and are at current price of $69.72. Distribution of 97.664 cents for the Sept. quarter = 1.4%  for the quarter at current price. The funds are like buying shares so you don't have direct company dealings. Tax accountants handle your tax issues at the end of financial year. Keep records for them. Someone more knowledgeable should be able to help further.


----------

